
Good Scalable WordPress Hosting? - tido99
Looking for good scalable WordPress hosts apart from the standard Siteground, Bluehost etc.<p>Price is definitely a factor but I&#x27;d prefer something where costs and resources available are scalable as some of the websites receive traffic surges that don&#x27;t warrant paying for those resources year round, and obviously compatible with WordPress.<p>Thanks!
======
hacklivelove
You can consider scalable packages offered by Jelastic, they provide
standalone and clustered installations of WordPress (based on NGINX or
LiteSpeed servers).

Standalone is much cheaper and totally suitable for medium size projects. The
resources are scaled automatically and the price is based on actual
consumption, so can be a good fit for you.

But of course it's better if you give more details about your requirements to
understand what configuration will suit.

------
the_hoser
How comfortable with doing a lot of the work of maintaining the web server
yourself are you?

